# Cockchafer, spider and a flying ant?  All from South London UK



## davholla (Jun 8, 2017)

These are all stacks of a few photos
This looks a bit like a flying ant but I doubt it



Ant? EF7A4882 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Any ideas?
A spider I played with the contrast and I think it looks a lot better than the original



Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr
What do people think?



Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr

My son really wanted to wait on the bridge for a train and I let him and found a cockchafer - I will be a lot more patient in the future



Cockchafer EF7A4660 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Cockchafer EF7A4689 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

